# Looking to buy first TT! HELP!



## Steve1984 (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am currently looking to buy my first tt (Dream car for years). I have seen quite a few that i like. I have a budget of 6k, which i know is small but other commitments won't allow a bigger budget. I am obviosly going to have to accept that it will be a 2000/01, 02 if im lucky, with ALOT of miles. I have no experience with cars, so wouldnt know a massive fault if it was staring me in the face, so i need some help in what to look out for on the tt's? Looking through the forums i have picked up the dashboard fault, what is this? Also how many miles is too many?

Would really appreciate your help.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi Steve

Welcome to the forum 

Lots of posts on this topic, do a quick search and you'll find lots of info!

The Dashpod fault is a design fault and common problem with the TTs dashboard clocks - they read incorrectly if they are faulty and can cost up to £850 to repair  (if i remember correctly :? ) although Audi do replace them free of charge but this varies from dealer to dealer and is dependant on the service history of the car.......but from reading peoples experience on here, if you cause enough of a fuss, they do fix it FOC! When I bought mine, the dashpod had already been fixed under warranty by the previous owner 

When looking at possible purchases, ensure that the cambelt has been changed - this should be done at 5 years or 60K miles....if it hasn't been done, factor £350 into your budget to get it done. If the owner/garage says its been done, make sure you get proof!!

Mileage wise, whats too many? If its been serviced regularly and properly should not be an issue...many on here have high mileage ones! You will have to check each on on its own merits mate.

Regarding finding a good TT, have a look on the 'For Sale' section on here - you can usually find some good examples! 

Good luck in your search

Saj


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget tojoin the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

